
The Complete C# Unity Developer Course by Ben Tristem - chtrace
https://twitter.com/EnrollCourses/status/964039408822505472
======
BenTristem
Thanks for listing this, please note we also have a much newer version which
we've poured our heart and soul into here:
[https://www.udemy.com/unitycourse2](https://www.udemy.com/unitycourse2).

Any questions simply email me at ben@gamedev.tv

With gratitude

Ben

